
You Can’t just rename your IT Ops team and call it “DevOps” - MadiT
https://datree.io/blog/you-cant-just-rename-your-it-ops-team-and-call-it-devops/
======
buster
No no, you also need to put the OPs guys who never programmed java or are even
remotely interested into the dev team. Bonus points for devs who never did ops
and don't care about it. Also don't give both teams training and don't plan
for increased development time by additional ops tasks! Just call it "we put
an ops guy in your team, you're devops now!". (coming from a devops guy, who
loves to do both things)

------
majestik
TLDR: devops not in ('IT', 'SRE', 'IT Ops')

